# California commercial kitchen rentals



## tnbuchanan (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I am searching for a commercial kitchen to rent in the Ventura County area of CA. Found a great kitchen nearby but it's in LA county and the health dept says they will not issue 2 permits for the same address even though I will be renting during the other chefs' down time (!?) Help please, if anyone knows of a space in simi valley, moorpark, thoudand oaks, ventura etc I would love to hear from you!


----------

